# General > Reunions >  Bower Primary School 40th Anniversary Reunion

## Bowerprimary40

*40TH ANNIVERSARY**OF**BOWER PRIMARY SCHOOL* 
Buffet Dance

in the

Bower Community Centre


1st July 2017 at 7pm

Music by Blue Ridge 

Tickets £15

Contact Linda on 07583 127777

----------

